# Disney Worlds Haunted Mansion



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey guys,

Not sure there is a post for this but I just got back from Disney world last night.
All I can say is awesome upgrades to the Haunted Mansion. More extensive than the Pirate upgrades. and truthfully, I liked them better.

They changed the beginning of the ride and completely revamped the attic scene.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Can't wait to be able to go again.....someday


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update Spectre....that's my fav also


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i hate what they did to the pirates ride. ive not ridden it, but i've seen video of it, ugg a movie based on a ride based on a movie, oh the horror!

but im glad the haunted mansion is better.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Actually, the coolest newest effect might be in The Pirates of the Carribean ride. When the boat takes the first corner, a projection of Davy Jones is projected onto a fog bank! Looks really cool!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw that. I will admit that that was a cool effect. But there was way 
too much darkness this time around. I miss the Talking Skull at the top of the waterfall.
For some reason my wife and I both feel like they took some things out.
I am a real fan of Paul Frees. I also like Barbosa. I can understand Disney 
wanting to make the ride like the movies but I kinda liked the Ship scene the way it was.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah, WDW, my favorite place! Have plans to go back Thanksgiving 2009. Can't wait to see the HM!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i will probably never go on it as next time we go to Flordia we are going to Universal (which I actually like better)

I really want to see what they did to HM, Youtube?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

skeletonowl said:


> i will probably never go on it as next time we go to Flordia we are going to Universal (which I actually like better)
> 
> I really want to see what they did to HM, Youtube?


This will show the changes to the attic.
http://www.doombuggies.com/secrets_attic.php

As for the beginning I'll have to look.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

We were just at the one in Anaheim a few weeks ago. I hit the Mansion and Pirates twice.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*haunted mansion*

I was actually down in disney in febuary and i took a few videos from inside the mansion, if and one would like i could dig them out and post them on my website?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey, I was at Disney the last week of Feb too. We had Savannah rooms at the Animal Kingdom lodge. Can't wait to go again. I got home and felt home sick from Disney, I can't say I have ever felt that way before. Tower of Terror is great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool, we're talking about going back to Florida next year... I'll have to check this one out!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be in Disney*land* tomorrow, haven't been since last November. Can hardly wait to see if there have been any changes to the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm looking at going soon. My sister works there and said I should, she could get me into the part; but, what is better the weekdays or weekend?
I was 4-5 the last time I was there. (41 now)


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Definately weekdays are less crowded. Very minor changes to the Haunted Mansion at DL, the changing portraits in the entry hall are different, and the attic scene is changed a bit. Still prefer the Mansion at Holiday time.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's a pic my daughter took when we attended the doombuggies.com 10th Anniversary Swinging Wake in February. Looks like there really were 999 Happy Haunts!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice picture! I love Mansion photos with no people in it. And you went to the wake. Lucky.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, we felt very fortunate to be able to go. I'm a HUGE HM fan, and it was such an honor to meet Chef Mayhem (creator of doombuggies.com and tellnotales.com). Met so many nice people, and to see X Atencio in person, well, words fail.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love all the orbs in the pic!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I just returned from Florida with my newest purchases!! They finally have Haunted Mansion merchandise!!! The ONLY place I found some was at the cart at the end of the Haunted Mansion ride. Not only did I get a Tshirt with the Wallpaper Face on it (surrounded by other wallpaper faces) they have a whole book on it now! I shall post pics when I get them off the camera. Also,does anyone know when they stopped putting the rose on the Master Gracey tombstone? I looked at all the other gravestones, but it wasn't on any of them. Has that tradition gone by the wayside?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> i hate what they did to the pirates ride. ive not ridden it, but i've seen video of it, ugg a movie based on a ride based on a movie, oh the horror!
> 
> but im glad the haunted mansion is better.


I couldn't agree with you more. Leave Johnny Depp in the movie, not in the ride.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Here is the shirt: I'll get photos of the book later...


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*I got the book*

last February, very nice. I have read it about 10,000 times. Well worth the cost just for the art alone.

Also, since we were there in February and it was low season, I went through HM 13 times over 1.5 days. It was excellent to basically run right off and get right back in. I was in 4 times the first night in about an hour. If you go in the low season (at least Florida) you hardly wait for anything,....especially when the park has just opened.

The new madam Leota is fantastic.

Freshly Doug


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to Florida this summer, I hope to hit Disney for at least a day.


----------

